# Poor Vincent has an infection



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Poor Vincent has an infected willy  Well not his actual willy but the skin area around the top  A week of antibiotics and the cone of shame for the pup 

On top of that he's getting weepy eyes so he has eye drops also! 

One thing the vet said that made us worry is that it might be an indication of an allergy  We think it is likely something like grass because of his willy, running through all the grass :/

The poor pup is so grumpy now


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh no,poor little boy. I hope he gets better in double quick time,and also that he doesn't have any allergies x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Vincent's winky, I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh dear, poor Vincent 

Hope your winkle gets better soon xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

To be honest he doesn't seem to be in any discomfort, he just let me clean the area with salt water which must have stung  It's why I love cockapoos, it must hurt but he's taking it all in his stride and not getting angry <3


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ah poor little man. Bet he's loving wearing that cone of shame... Hope it gets better soon Vincent, you have my sympathies :hug:


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

What a pair him and Cara make and they both missed their meet.

Poor little Vincent hope his willy gets better soon. Xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> What a pair him and Cara make and they both missed their meet.
> 
> Poor little Vincent hope his willy gets better soon. Xx


Maybe Vincent is trying to have sympathy pains with Cara on her season  heehee that's a bit gross isn't it 

I think the antibiotics are making him sleepy as he's not his usual self this afternoon.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

If you could see the size of her lady bits I think all of us would be saying ouch ... Red baboons bottom springs to mind!! Poor little lass is miserable xx

Hope he's ok with the cone of shame ... Would a pair of trunks stop him licking & nibbling? Xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Ruth I hope the meds work quickly .. ahh poor Vincent with a sore willy .. well skin !!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> If you could see the size of her lady bits I think all of us would be saying ouch ... Red baboons bottom springs to mind!! Poor little lass is miserable xx
> 
> Hope he's ok with the cone of shame ... Would a pair of trunks stop him licking & nibbling? Xx


We might get him a baby suit. We didn't bother when he had the snip as he seemed ok with the cone then, now he's a little older he hates it! Plus at night it's a, well, nightmare!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Poor Vincent  Get well soon XX


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Poor Vincent. Hope he is better soon xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Poor babe - he must be really uncomfortable. I hope he feels better soon x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I just got a phone call from my boyfriend..... He turned his back for a second and Vincent has destroyed his cone of shame  apparently Dan let him out into the garden, and then started making a cup of coffee. In that time Vincent managed to pull the cone off and tear it to pieces  He trotted into the house with his head held high proud of his achievement.... NAUGHTY PUP 
Dan is off to buy a new one now ARGH


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Rufini said:


> I just got a phone call from my boyfriend..... He turned his back for a second and Vincent has destroyed his cone of shame  apparently Dan let him out into the garden, and then started making a cup of coffee. In that time Vincent managed to pull the cone off and tear it to pieces  He trotted into the house with his head held high proud of his achievement.... NAUGHTY PUP
> Dan is off to buy a new one now ARGH


oh dear, naughty Vincent.... can't say I blame him though. I gave up trying to make Obi wears his when he was neutered. Could you try a vest or does he need to get air to his bits!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> oh dear, naughty Vincent.... can't say I blame him though. I gave up trying to make Obi wears his when he was neutered. Could you try a vest or does he need to get air to his bits!


I think his bits need to have air, I wouldn;t want to get the baby suit stuck on his bits!!!!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Poor guy! hope all heals up soon....i think the cones are the worst part.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Ruth! I'm watching Come Dine With Me- is that you!
Meg x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Poor boy itchy bits and no solution! Try and avoid the cone of shame only makes things worse! Maybe he needs a nappy available from many dog websites!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

dave the dog said:


> Ruth! I'm watching Come Dine With Me- is that you!
> Meg x


Oh god, I was wondering whether people would realise...............yes that was me (over a year and a half ago!!) way before the pup was even born! Also, I might add, that was me 4.5 stones ago!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHHHH!!!! I want to see!!! we sometimes get the british version over here!!! HAHAHA SO EXCITED!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ruth, your claim to fame, I'm impressed. I was telephone interviewed for Come Dine with Me, but didn't get on.

Hope Vincent is getting better.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I thought you were lovely. Easily the nicest round the table! What a shame Vincent won't be featured! I bet it was fun to do.
Wow a TV star on the forum!

Meg xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I need an episode number!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I need an episode number!!! PLEASE!!!


Season 25, episode 91-95. 

I really wish Vincent had been featured! He would have been a star


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

dave the dog said:


> Well I thought you were lovely. Easily the nicest round the table! What a shame Vincent won't be featured! I bet it was fun to do.
> Wow a TV star on the forum!
> 
> Meg xx


I don't know about tv star xD More like daft sod


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Oh god, I was wondering whether people would realise...............yes that was me (over a year and a half ago!!) way before the pup was even born! Also, I might add, that was me 4.5 stones ago!!


When was it on .. I love Come Dine With Me .. one of my fave programmes .. got them all on Sky+ as never enough time to watch them ... oh I want to see it .. what day was it on Ruth


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Right going through Sky+ now .. to find a manchester one


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Ruth
Poor little Vincent. Hope his willy and eyes gets better soon!! - These damn allergies!

As for Come Dine with Me - I am going to search for it now!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG I am watching it now ... you are famous Ruth ... cant wait to see what you cook .. maybe inviting myself for dinner at yours


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> OMG I am watching it now ... you are famous Ruth ... cant wait to see what you cook .. maybe inviting myself for dinner at yours


Just wait until you see what I do before you invite yourself round.......................................................


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope Vincent's man bits are feeling better soon, poor baby. Bertie sends him a big lick... on second thoughts that might not be a good idea... maybe a pat on the back or a hug instead - lol and OMG at the Come Dine With Me, I'll have to hunt out that episode.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

EEEK! If anyone has a link to it online. I am having a hard time finding it on You Tube.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Mo I'm not sure if you'll be able to watch this being outside the UK, but here is a link to the show on the Channel 4 site:
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/come-dine-with-me/4od#3367653


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> I hope Vincent's man bits are feeling better soon, poor baby. Bertie sends him a big lick... on second thoughts that might not be a good idea... maybe a pat on the back or a hug instead - lol and OMG at the Come Dine With Me, I'll have to hunt out that episode.


He's doing much better  Thanks!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think your turn is on tonight Ruth .. I will be sat with a cuppa ready to see your night, hey if you had Vincent you can have had a cockapoo for the entertainment part .. I hope the guests are nice to you .. I get very protective over my virtual friends


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

UGH! nope can't see it from that site...I will find it! I must! haha, We do get the episodes here but they are all in re-run...and generally quite old I think.. we have the Canadian version but it sucks in comparason... not sure why, it is the same set up and everything...but It just isn't the same.
Got to find it!!


How is little Mr. Vincent holding up?? feeling better? ignoring his area yet or still on the cone?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Still in the cone, but it is healing well  No 'ooze' seen for a while so I think it was just made worse by his licking. I think it's clearing up quickly and he should be better in a few days


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great to hear Vincent is on the mend, ahh love him ... 

Sorry I was so excited about the Come Dine With Me fame ... got carried away (you know what I am like about food, especially puddings) .. have such a sweet tooth xxx


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm pleased Vincent is on the mend. Saw you on the tele again. I think you are fab (some of the diners were not so nice and I fear they will get worse!) like JoJo said- I'm feeling protective!
Meg x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Rufini said:


> Season 25, episode 91-95.
> 
> I really wish Vincent had been featured! He would have been a star


Hi Ruth I tried to find episode 91-95 but it wasn't on your link, after another look it was episode 166-170

You must have alot of confidence to go on tv,( I couldn't ) ..

Good on you, can't wait to watch the next 3 episodes..

I think the other contestants were quite rude..and I've not yet seen the other shows... I loved the idea of the pumpkin soup inside a pumkin... How cute x

Sorry Vincent for going off the subject of your poor winkle....


----------

